# Secret Santa 2010!



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

_*Signup is now closed.*_

Hello Everyone!
It is once again time for the 6th annual SAS Secret Santa. Please feel free to ask any questions.

The Rules
1. Everyone will get a random person that they will be sending a gift. You may or may not like the person. This cannot be helped. Please do not ask for another person. Once names are distributed it will be almost impossible to change anything.
2. Please be aware of the deadline ( 12/25/2010 ) and the location of the person. The further away the person is the sooner you need to send the gift. I would like everyone to receive a gift by the deadline. You may receive someone from outside of your country. The closer to the deadline the faster shipping method you may need to use. These circumstances may cause you to pay a higher cost in shipping.
3. There is no limit on the cost of the gift. The main requirement is to put as much thought in the gift as possible. You may purchase or make a gift. The choice is completely your decision. 
4. Please get delivery confirmation if it is possible. Things can get lost in the mail during the holidays. I would also like this as proof of delivery.
5. Please refrain from discussing who you received until they receive the gift. The surprise is half the fun.
6. Most importantly. For any reasons that you feel that you may not be able to participate DO NOT submit your name. If after you do receive a name and for some extraordinary reason that you can't send a gift. PLEASE let me know so that I can line up someone else so that person does not go without a gift.

Participation:
To participate, please send me a Private Message with the subject "Secret Santa" to my mailbox. In the PM, please include your name, SAS username, email address, mailing address and your wishlist (this is to help your Secret Santa).

Your names and addresses will be kept confidential. Only the person chosen to be your Secret Santa and myself will see them.

DEADLINE
_*Signup is now closed.*_
Tuesday, November 30th! 
Shortly after that date I will randomly assign everyone a person to buy for, and will contact you via email or private message. Further information will be sent at that time, so please read all of the email.

MOST IMPORTANTLY: Have Fun!
Ps- Please.. don't post in the thread reasons why you are not participating. I feel that this has discourage others in the past from participating. Thank you.


----------



## Contented Squid (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm in!! This should be fun


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't remember this going on last year, but it does sound like alot of fun. I might be up for it.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Yup.. this was on last year.. and thanks for the sticky..


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

There is one problem, what if you never heard of the person (username) before, and have no idea if it's a male/female or what they like? And if they will recognize why they are being shipped a random package.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

You will be receiving a wish list from your person if they decided to include one. This most likely will include their real name and address as well. So that will give you a good idea on what to get the person. Also if they are participating in the Secret Santa they will probably understand why they are getting the package. You will also be including a card with at least your username so the person can acknowledge your gift.



keithp said:


> There is one problem, what if you never heard of the person (username) before, and have no idea if it's a male/female or what they like? And if they will recognize why they are being shipped a random package.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm in this year as well and I hope that the person I receive has a wishlist included.
It has been super hard a few times earlier because there is absolutely no information on that person anywhere on the forum and no wishlist from them.I think that a lot of the joy for me is to find something that my person would really enjoy


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I highly recommend a wish list... of course you can send your person whatever you like... but the wishlist can be a good start.. 



Invisible_girl said:


> I'm in this year as well and I hope that the person I receive has a wishlist included.
> It has been super hard a few times earlier because there is absolutely no information on that person anywhere on the forum and no wishlist from them.I think that a lot of the joy for me is to find something that my person would really enjoy


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Glad to see what I started is still sparking interest! I will probably participate this year. Last year I was gearing up for another big move, so I didn't.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

We'll be glad to have you! 



Sheri said:


> Glad to see what I started is still sparking interest! I will probably participate this year. Last year I was gearing up for another big move, so I didn't.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Ok people...
We are currently at 5 participants... We need more.. ask your friends on the forum to participate...or just let them know that you are going to do it.. and maybe they will check it out...


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

Just a suggestion but could you make this a sticky in all the forums? Most people don't look under general discussion and I think you would get a lot more responses. :yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry but the software doesn't allow it to be changed to an announcement. I did however make an announcement that will remain up until Nov 30th.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This sounds fun, I will email details tonight when I get home.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

This might make Christmas a little more exciting for me. I'm in.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww this is a cute idea


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks... I think it worked... I got several more participants.. we are now up to 9 people... remember.. the more the merrier! 



Amocholes said:


> Sorry but the software doesn't allow it to be changed to an announcement. I did however make an announcement that will remain up until Nov 30th.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

woo! since I am actually in the states for xmas this year, I'd like to participate. thanks!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure thing... just send me your info 


leonardess said:


> woo! since I am actually in the states for xmas this year, I'd like to participate. thanks!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

That is so cool, I may join in but is it okay that I don't make a wish list as I would feel very uneasy doing that?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Of course you don't have to provide a wish list... it is mostly a suggestion so that people will have an idea of what you might like... it'll be great to have you..



jhanniffy said:


> That is so cool, I may join in but is it okay that I don't make a wish list as I would feel very uneasy doing that?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Actual names and addresses. Hmmm, will have to think about it. Sounds like a good idea, but breaks the anonymity and privacy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Haha yeah. If you could address it to Perfectionst at The Hundredth Meridian, Canada, I would totes be up for it.

I hope it goes well this year! It always seems to be a pretty awesome success.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

We are at 12 people... more more!!


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm trying to get more ppl in on this!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I am in this year but dont have any idea what to put on a wish list!?! some ideas?


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I put on a lot of books that I wanted as well as DVDs and some CDs. I dunno what you like to do in your free time, but think about that for what you want on your wish list.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I just put something small I could not think of anything I really wanted... plus a lot of ppl on here just dont have the money for something new like that.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

We have 16... doing good... keep'em coming..
A wish list doesn't have to be specific items... it can be more general.. like stuff you are in to.. or hobbies... it is just a staring point for your secret santa... of course your secret santa can get you anything they want as well..


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

So your secret santa will know your address and username?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, They have to know your address in order to send you something.


cruisin said:


> So your secret santa will know your address and username?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Is there anyone from the UK (or relatively close) doing it? 



OregonMommy said:


> Actual names and addresses. Hmmm, will have to think about it. Sounds like a good idea, but breaks the anonymity and privacy.


For anyone afraid of breaking anonymit, send it to a mail depot instead? E.g For the UK, it'd be to do the Royal Mail "Mail Collect" thing. That is my plan anyway...not sure if you USA/elsewhere folks have a similar thing? (or if this "mail collect" thing is what I think it is...only just researched it just now...any experiences of it?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Just so everyone knows, I started this back in like 2005. The process was the same then as it is now. And there has never been any incident that resulted in addresses being given to Secret Santas. 

As for Mail Collect, if it's anything like the same service in the US, mail is sent to your regular address, but it is held at the post office for you to pick up. It's mostly for when you're gone for a length of time and don't want your mail to build up at your house/apartment. I don't think you can have mail sent to the post office directly (unless you have a PO Box). But you should ask them.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

The only person that will know all the addresses is myself, and I delete them after the Secret Santa is over.
The only other people that will know your address is your Secret Santa, and your recipient if you choose to put a return address on the package you are sending them. I do recommend a return address, but you only need to include your address and not your name on the return address.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, would it work if you sent something out and for the return address, you had someone else's? Like maybe I could put my sister's address instead of my own or maybe someone close to you?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

As long as they are ok with it.... the purpose of the return address is that it will come back to you if there are any problems delivering that package.


orchdorch925 said:


> Hey, would it work if you sent something out and for the return address, you had someone else's? Like maybe I could put my sister's address instead of my own or maybe someone close to you?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

We currently have 21 participants... keep'em coming! 10 more days to the deadline.


----------



## Mellowchicken (Nov 13, 2009)

can I join in??  It sounds like an awsome idea!!


----------



## Mellowchicken (Nov 13, 2009)

can it be someone who is the same age as you? I think it would be difficult choosing for someone who is way older than me...


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure... please read the first post for all the details.. and the choice is random so you will probably get someone of a different age...



Mellowchicken said:


> can I join in??  It sounds like an awsome idea!!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello Santas,
In a little over a week you will get your name. At that time you will be committed to participating. IF YOU ARE HAVING ANY SECOND THOUGHTS PLEASE LET ME KNOW. Read the first post again and make sure you will be able to follow through.
Thanks.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

How many participants are we up to now?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

24 and room for more.. 




orchdorch925 said:


> How many participants are we up to now?


----------



## Mellowchicken (Nov 13, 2009)

when do we get them??


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

very soon after the deadline.


Mellowchicken said:


> when do we get them??


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Invisible_girl said:


> I'm in this year as well and I hope that the person I receive has a wishlist included.
> It has been super hard a few times earlier because there is absolutely no information on that person anywhere on the forum and no wishlist from them.I think that a lot of the joy for me is to find something that my person would really enjoy


Exactly! I think I might join in for the same reason.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like fun  ... I'm in.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm so happy I found this before the deadline! I'm really excited about it. Great idea.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Two more days.. last chance to get your name in... if you have been thinking about it.. you need to make your decision...


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

ONE MORE DAY to get your name in or out!
I will send your matches as early as Wednesday. 
Once the names are sent I can only add you if I can make up additional pairs. Get ready to shop/make and ready to send out as soon as possible.


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cant wait!! =]


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm excited!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

can i just give out my amazon wishlist? i don't want ppl to know my address.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm ready !!!







shop! shop! shop! ...


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I would like to keep it open for the secret santa to give anything they like. If you would still like to join you can still send me your info but it does need to be today.



TorLin said:


> can i just give out my amazon wishlist? i don't want ppl to know my address.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Ok everyone... you should get your name today or tomorrow at the latest.. I do have room for one more person if they would like.. or if you would like to have a second secret santa... first one will get it.. but it does need to be by tonight..


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

David1976 said:


> Ok everyone... you should get your name today or tomorrow at the latest.. I do have room for one more person if they would like.. or if you would like to have a second secret santa... first one will get it.. but it does need to be by tonight..


How many people do we have signed up?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

_*Signup is now closed.*_


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

We have 29 people.



VTinOR said:


> How many people do we have signed up?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

You will have your names soon... things have been busy..


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

You should all have your names... if you don't please let me know.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Ok everyone... we have people starting to send out their packages.. which is great... Right now you should be at least thinking about what you want to give your person... and if you are sending to another country.. you need to be sending soon..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

have fun. i was to late to join.
maybe next year.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Just sent it off & Have confirmation, etc.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll be sending mine hopefully Tuesday or Thursday, just can't get out until then due to bad weather, work and college!!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sent it out yesterday


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Goodness! Some of you are super quick. :lol

I ordered something online for my person, so not sure when I'll be sending mine out. Considering where they live, and the speed of the USPS, the odds of it getting there on time even if I shipped tomorrow wouldn't be good. But, fear not, it's definitely coming! 

Here's a fun tidbit: the first year of the Secret Santa my Secret Santa was from Canada, but his gift never arrived. He offered to send something else, but I said don't worry about it. Well, the package eventually did turn up... in May.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

NOoooooo! I never seen this thread! Dammit i'll have to wait another year until i can participate cry


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I just sent mine out. I hope it gets there. I've never mailed anything internationally. It's also the first time I paid in euros so I'm feeling quite worldly at the moment.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who is sending so quickly! 
Don't forget to share and post pictures of what you get.


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Once I get my package, do I post the pics here or will there be a separate thread?


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

You can post them here...just for simplicity to keep it all in one place...



alex911 said:


> Once I get my package, do I post the pics here or will there be a separate thread?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I have to post it by Friday from the uk!

I hope the snow thaws in time!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Sent mine out yesterday.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

excellent.. about 2.5 weeks to get them to their destinations... let me know if you see any problems getting your package their by the 25th...


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

Just sent mine out. It will arrive next week.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mine may be a bit late...I don't know how long it takes to get to that place from here....


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

You guys are awesome! Don't forget to share when you get your packages!


----------



## Mellowchicken (Nov 13, 2009)

oh noes! I'm so confused as to what to get my Secret santa person! Hopefully, I'll figure it out  They did send a wishlist though, and it got me thinking. I'll probably have it organised by monday 13th of next week, and send it in express mail


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aw it's always right around now each year I wish I'd actually signed up.

Hope everyone loves gettin and givin SAS gifts!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Posted mine to the states yesterday.

Ho ho ho!

Merry xmas!


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

My person got their gift today, she let me know. dang that is early lol I thought it was going to take awhile.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll be posting my gift on Monday to the US.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't forget to share what you got with the group.. right here in this thread.. pictures would be great as well


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

I got the book "The Object of My Affection"! It's just in time for some winter break reading. I was also told to be expecting another package !

I sent my gift yesterday, the post office said it should get overseas by Christmas.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

That so cool! 



ShamefulMetaphors said:


> I got the book "The Object of My Affection"! It's just in time for some winter break reading. I was also told to be expecting another package !
> 
> I sent my gift yesterday, the post office said it should get overseas by Christmas.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I got one of my Secret Santa gifts today!! (Yes I have two because someone signed up last minute) 
It is from centrigal06... I got a Bestbuy giftcard.. a set of postcards.. a wind up crab from Maryland of course.. and a nice card... Thanks Lara!
Here is is just opened:








And here are the goodies!








Here is the Crab in its full glory.


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

You're welcome! I'm surprised it got there so fast.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

David1976 said:


> I got one of my Secret Santa gifts today!! (Yes I have two because someone signed up last minute)
> It is from centrigal06... I got a Bestbuy giftcard.. a set of postcards.. a wind up crab from Maryland of course.. and a nice card... Thanks Lara!
> Here is is just opened:
> 
> ...


wow. look at you david. great gifts.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I sent mine off to Kelsomania (in US and A) today!

Wow, I had no idea registered post was so dear these days! I hope she likes it, no wait.. I _know_ she'll love it!!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks guys... 

We are down to the wire right now. I would hope that your gift goes in the mail/post this week... if you want any chance of it getting to its destination by the 25th.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Jaiyyson said:


> I sent mine off to Kelsomania (in US and A) today!
> 
> Wow, I had no idea registered post was so dear these days! I hope she likes it, no wait.. I _know_ she'll love it!!


Uh oh, don't spoil the surprise for your person unless you already told her!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Reminder:
Rule #5
Please refrain from discussing who you received until they receive the gift. The surprise is half the fun.

Also please thank your secret santa!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Uh oh, don't spoil the surprise for your person unless you already told her!


She already knows. It's not so secret now. But the real surprise will be the gift.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> I sent mine off to Kelsomania (in US and A) today!
> 
> Wow, I had no idea registered post was so dear these days! I hope she likes it, no wait.. I _know_ she'll love it!!


 I know I'll love it, too. I can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Sent mine off today!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Shoot I worry mine may be late, sorry secret person who doesn't know I am their secret santa.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mine may also be a little late, sending it tomorrow but now sure how long it takes to get to the other side of the [email protected]!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks dudes and dudettes!
At least they will be on the way..


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Mine will also be late,but it will be on it's way soon


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I wanted to share the other gift I received from VTinOR.. it is so cool! Check it out..
Huh, a package from Oregon?








Oh wow.. could it be some kind of wreath...








Oh wow.. its a bunch of goodies from Oregon...









Thanks!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That's cool!

Mine was sent today.


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Got a package from Poland today.. Might be Secret Santa.. might be something I ordered on eBay... I`ll go pick it up @ the post office tomorow morning!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Awww turns out that package from Poland was some old batteries I ordered a while ago 

Guess I`ll have to wait a bit more then..


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey Everyone... If I haven't heard from you that you have sent or are sending your package either on PM or on the thread.. please let me know when you plan on sending it or what the cause of the delay is.. I would just like to let your person know that something is coming and not to worry. Thanks.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

David1976 said:


> Hey Everyone... If I haven't heard from you that you have sent or are sending your package either on PM or on the thread.. please let me know when you plan on sending it or what the cause of the delay is.. I would just like to let your person know that something is coming and not to worry. Thanks.


Cause: Distracted by school-related anxiety; Uncertain about the gift to give. 
To be sent out: Tomorrow, likely.
To arrive: Approximately 5-12 business days (???)

I will provide more specific info when I drop it off. I know the person doesn't know I am their Secret Santa buuuut maybe if they read this they'll understand why they haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

As said mine will be a bit late,but I am going to find something for my person this weekend since I am going away and it will be the perfect chance to find something nice 

Cause:Bad planning and non-existing cash over the last month 

Anyways,you will get it


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sent mine Monday - think it takes 2 weeks.....but might be more due to it being Christmas, wanted to send it earlier but whenever I went to the post office it was closed!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have let the person I am getting a gift for know that it will be late. I thought that now I'm in the US, it would be a good idea, only to draw someone from back over there! no matter, used walnuts always come in handy, near or far.


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

I got my second gift today! They're mini cake pans that make the cakes with a hole in the center so you can fill them. I'm a baking nerd so I'm super excited! Yay!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

That is so cool... you should post a picture if you can..



ShamefulMetaphors said:


> I got my second gift today! They're mini cake pans that make the cakes with a hole in the center so you can fill them. I'm a baking nerd so I'm super excited! Yay!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woah those Oregon goodies looks awesome! Cool gift!


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Got my gift from David1976! I am totally crazy about tote bags!



Other pics are of the handmade coasters...not the beer


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow! Congrats on your gift! )


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

looks great..your secret santa is so cool! 



VTinOR said:


> Got my gift from David1976! I am totally crazy about tote bags!
> 
> Other pics are of the handmade coasters...not the beer


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

David1976 said:


> That is so cool... you should post a picture if you can..


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow! That`s an awsome pan!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

That would make such a cool ice cream cake 


ShamefulMetaphors said:


>


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

After staring at that picture for a good 20 minutes I finally figured out how it works! :clap


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

ShamefulMetaphors said:


>


AWESOME. They look better than I thought they would! I was paranoid. lol


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

VTinOR said:


> After staring at that picture for a good 20 minutes I finally figured out how it works! :clap


Haha if I didn't have the instuctions right in front of me it would've taken me awhile, too :yes. There's four pans so I can make 2 cakes at a time. Yay baking!



heartofchambers said:


> AWESOME. They look better than I thought they would! I was paranoid. lol


I'm always paranoid when I shop online! That doesn't stop me from spending all my money, though lol. Thanks again!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I loved my gift... I had to send one over seas customs is difficult Im hoping it gets there on time they said it should but you never know!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Work has been really crappy. I'm sending mine out tomorrow via light speed delivery. I hope they like it. :|


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I will be sending mine out this weekend. I haven't received anything, but I am excited about it!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Got mine today! It's a shirt which says "get blown in Chicago" from mrbojangles!!!

Tis awesome.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Truly Epic... :yes
picture?


Ospi said:


> Got mine today! It's a shirt which says "get blown in Chicago" from mrbojangles!!!
> 
> Tis awesome.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Got mine today! It's a shirt which says "get blown in Chicago" from mrbojangles!!!
> 
> Tis awesome.


It is the Windy City!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I got mine today :clap:clap - a really pretty note pad and a card set!

















Thank you Sheri :kiss
J.x


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Awsome gifts! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Love those gifts everyone... keep on sharing


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I sent mine off today so I hope you like it !


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm starting to think the gift i sent was a little crappy.

Oh well there's some stuff on there that might entertain you at least!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

It's really great to see the gifts you guys are getting 



VTinOR said:


> After staring at that picture for a good 20 minutes I finally figured out how it works! :clap


I still can't figure it out. I'm going to assume it works through magic.



Ospi said:


> Got mine today! It's a shirt which says "get *blown *in Chicago" from mrbojangles!!!
> 
> Tis awesome.





Amocholes said:


> It is the *Windy *City!


Oh .. that's what I assumed it meant too :teeth.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aww, so coooooool.

I hope everyone keeps posting more pics of their gifts!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

jhanniffy said:


> I got mine today :clap:clap - a really pretty note pad and a card set!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! That was quick! I sent it off last Monday. I am very impressed with the USPS right now. :lol

So glad you liked it! :squeeze

Annndddd.... my gift arrived today! It looks like my Secret Santa bought it online because the return address is the person s/he bought it from. Whoever you are, Secret Santa, thank you!!! It's a very lovely stained glass nightlight!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

That is a very nice nightlight... everything has been so cool... keep posting your gifts everyone... love it!


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I got my gift from David1976!! Thanks for Hitch, Independence Day, and a walmart gift card! Those are 2 of the best Will Smith films ever!! *HUGS*


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Mine has been sent... my person will be getting a Post-Christmas/New Year's gift .


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Good to hear! 



orchdorch925 said:


> I got my gift from David1976!! Thanks for Hitch, Independence Day, and a walmart gift card! Those are 2 of the best Will Smith films ever!! *HUGS*


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

I`m so sorry for my secret santa... I just got a medium sized package from my aunt in the US and the postage price alone was $32.50. :O


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

It depends on the size and how it was sent. You could probably send it cheaper.


alex911 said:


> I`m so sorry for my secret santa... I just got a medium sized package from my aunt in the US and the postage price alone was $32.50. :O


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah whell it really depends on the size. I know the standart flat rate envelope costs $13.50. Also it`s possible that my secret santa sent me something smaller. Cant wait to receive it!

So today was a totally boring day and since I had tons of free time I took a picture of the box I got today(not secret santa related):


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

lol kinda did this secret santa thing so that I could have something to open on Christmas, but its ok! Still excited to receive it. Still rush to the mail. lol


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

alex911 said:


> I`m so sorry for my secret santa... I just got a medium sized package from my aunt in the US and the postage price alone was $32.50. :O


When I sent mine out, only cost about 5 bucks, so it depends. Also, using manilla envelopes is cheaper than packages.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww I guess mine did not make it in time


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Update: I actually got the package today, lol. But I won't open it until tomorrow. So I don't know who the user is! Will post about it tomorrow when I open it.


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

cant wait heartofchambers


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

So what did you get?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello Everyone!
I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. If you have not yet received your gift.. let me know and I will see if I can get you an update from your Santa.
Thanks!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I'm starting to think the gift i sent was a little creyppy.
> 
> Oh well there's some stuff on there that might entertain you at least!


Cant go wrong with a nudey pic mate!


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

Dub16 said:


> Cant go wrong with a nudey pic mate!


Yes you can go wrong! He's my secret Santa and personally I would not enjoy a nudey pic. I can't wait to see what it really is though.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dub16 said:


> Cant go wrong with a nudey pic mate!


Don't make me come over there and smack you!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

So I haven`t received anything yet and my recipiant hasn`t received the gift yet(I think) so we should wait a few more weeks and if its still not there I`ll go open a postal investigation  


Nice gift card by the way


----------



## Jillianzarnowiec (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for my sephora gift card brainwarming!!! Very sweet of you! Happy new years!!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Got mine from Dave today!! What can I say? This guy is off hook!! He has well and truly outdone himself with this one!! Haha, too good!! I love it man, a book is the best gift you can get for someone, and especially it's a book on Vikings increases it's awesomeness ten-fold!! 

Oh yeah, and it's also signed by the author!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Just wondering has Kelsomania received her gift I sent yet?


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

That looks like a great book!


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Just wondering has Kelsomania received her gift I sent yet?


No, They haven't delivered it.  I'm going to the post office today to see if they are holding it for hostage.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

No problem, we happen to have a place called the higgins armory museum right in my city.. it is a bit of a hidden treasure.... they have everything that you would probably be really into.. http://www.higgins.org/
The author actually gives demonstrations at the museum.. this is his web site http://www.hurstwic.org/



Jaiyyson said:


> Got mine from Dave today!! What can I say? This guy is off hook!! He has well and truly outdone himself with this one!! Haha, too good!! I love it man, a book is the best gift you can get for someone, and especially it's a book on Vikings increases it's awesomeness ten-fold!!
> 
> Oh yeah, and it's also signed by the author!!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Umm okey can I reveal myself to my recipiant? I think she hasn`t received the gift yet


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Alex still no gift?!? Im giving myself up I sent it out the 18th! they said by the 1st at the latest but likley by the 24th!!!  I'm sorry!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I sent her a message a few days ago asking if she received it.. and I have not heard back... 


alex911 said:


> Umm okey can I reveal myself to my recipiant? I think she hasn`t received the gift yet


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

> Alex still no gift?!? Im giving myself up I sent it out the 18th! they said by the 1st at the latest but likley by the 24th!!! I'm sorry!


Usually it takes 11 days for packages from the US/AU to get here but since its the holiday season and mail`s been delayed a week, I should be expecting it any day now


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

*Got my Gift Today*

Here is my Fantastic Gift from Nothing to Fear, thanks a bunch! It is sooo cool! but my camera sucks.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7785&stc=1&d=1293759401


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No news on if mine has arrived at its destination yet


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ same here. poo. I hope it gets there soon.


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

I`m revealing myself! I sent something to Contented Squid. Havn`t seen her here since her sign-up post thought ;(


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I got my secret Santa gift from Jaiyyson! Its a glass handbag decoration. It looks great in my room.










It's beautiful. Thanks again, Jaiyyson. Have a happy New Years.:yay Sorry my post office was giving me trouble.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I know my secret santa enjoyed her gift- she sent me a PM thanking me.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I actually received mine just before christmas,but I didn't have the time to post anything about it here.
Anyways,they were cool  Thanks.

Will post pics another day.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Very nice.. it looks handmade... 


kelsomania said:


> I got my secret Santa gift from Jaiyyson! Its a glass handbag decoration. It looks great in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I want to remind everyone to thank their Secret Santa if you have not already... It will also let them know that you received your package. thanks..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Jaiyyson that handbag is awesome! Great gift!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

jagmusic said:


> Here is my Fantastic Gift from Nothing to Fear, thanks a bunch! It is sooo cool! but my camera sucks.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7785&stc=1&d=1293759401


You're very welcome!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

kelsomania said:


> I got my secret Santa gift from Jaiyyson! Its a glass handbag decoration. It looks great in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!! It made it 

I thought it was an artsy piece and would be a nice decoration for you :yes

Hope you like it Kelsey!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

David1976 said:


> No problem, we happen to have a place called the higgins armory museum right in my city.. it is a bit of a hidden treasure.... they have everything that you would probably be really into.. http://www.higgins.org/
> The author actually gives demonstrations at the museum.. this is his web site http://www.hurstwic.org/


Aww man, I know there is so many cool things for people with niche interests in America.. Europe is the same. They don't have any museums or Viking re-enactments here in Australia, which is understandable. It's not a part of Australian identity.. Anyway, thanks a lot for those links and thank again for that book, like I said, absolutely fantastic :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Jaiyyson that handbag is awesome! Great gift!


Yeah I thought it was pretty cool too, it was the best looking one I could find.. It was made in New Zealand by some glass craftsman, I wish I could tell you who, but I forgot


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

I got a package notice today. Post office opens the day after tomorow(from the holiday break). I feel lucky about this one! Cant wait to post pics.


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

No activity for 3 days


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Don't make me come over there and smack you!


 hahaha, I know plenty of folk who would willingly pay yer air-fare to see that happen. :yes

Seamus The leprechaun said you are his new hero!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Yup.. it seems like the Secret Santa is pretty much over for this year.. Anyone else that has not received their gift.. and you are not in contact with your secret santa.. please let me know..


alex911 said:


> No activity for 3 days


I want to thank everyone for participating this year to make it a successful Secret Santa for 2010. I'll have them keep this up as a sticky for a little while longer.

Keep an eye out next November for the Secret Santa 2011! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Aww I cant wait to get my gift so I can show off to everyone lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

You have recieved your package right Alex!?!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes thank you!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

complex said:


> You have recieved your package right Alex!?!


nope.. not yet.. But I`m sure the delay is @ my end cuz I`m receiving stuff i ordered online a week later than I should


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Ospi, I wasn't able to check the mail room today. I will try again tomorrow. 

I sent mine last week. My intentions were not malevolent- though quite a bit delayed due to an unforeseen lack in funds. I hope they aren't disappointed. :blank


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

I know it's not about the getting it's about the giving and I worked very hard on my gift.

But I never got mine


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

PanicAttackJack said:


> I know it's not about the getting it's about the giving and I worked very hard on my gift.
> 
> But I never got mine


I never received my gift either. I don't want to jump to conclusions because something might have come up where they couldn't send the gift (or it got lost), in which I totally understand. Although it's extremely rude to not even bother sending anything.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I never got me gift either. And Seamus the leprechaun was lookin forward ta it. He hasnt slept since November with all the excitement.

Dont cry Seamus, dry those wee leprechaun eyes.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

You were not part of the Secret Santa... did you send me a PM?



Dub16 said:


> I never got me gift either. And Seamus the leprechaun was lookin forward ta it. He hasnt slept since November with all the excitement.
> 
> Dont cry Seamus, dry those wee leprechaun eyes.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

The person said that they sent it out.. but I will contact them and see if it actually was sent...


PanicAttackJack said:


> I know it's not about the getting it's about the giving and I worked very hard on my gift.
> 
> But I never got mine


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

David1976 said:


> You were not part of the Secret Santa... did you send me a PM?


haha, nah, I missed the boat mate! Was only kidding. Pity though, I would loved ta have sent someone a giant leprechaun teddy!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Three people have not received their gift and is not in contact with their Santa about it. I have emailed and PM'd those two Santas and I am waiting for a response. 
I would like to also say something to those three Santas if they happen to read this... you made a commitment to participating and supposedly have received gifts... it is only fair that you at least contact me with your reasoning that you could not participate.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

oh ok dude... just didn't want people to think that someone else didn't get something... no problem..  Hope you can participate next time..



Dub16 said:


> haha, nah, I missed the boat mate! Was only kidding. Pity though, I would loved ta have sent someone a giant leprechaun teddy!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

I`m going to London for the week so I`ll be back to check my mail only next week. I`ll keep you updated when I get back.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds good I hope it gets there soon or I will be very upset I sent it out on the 18th! This is crazy!:sus


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

There are three people that apparently never sent a gift to their person those people are:
LaBibi05,
Mellowchicken,
and
Contented Squid

I have made several attempts to get in contact to these three people and they have never contacted me back.. I feel bad that it has to come to this but that will have to be part of the swap from now on...


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

I got my gift from JimmyDeansRetartedCousin today. It's a flash drive with some pretty cool stuff on it. It has the audio book The Power of Now by Ekhart Tolle. It also has the movies All the Pretty Horses, Food Inc., Toy Story 3, and an episode of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia and it has music from Crowded House, Fionn Regan, City and Colour, Pearl Jam and The National. It's really cool! I can't wait to listen to and watch it all. Thanks!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

why didnt I think of giving a flashdrive... Anyway, connectedsquid(might`ve misspelled that) hasnt been responding for quite a while.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

centrigal06 said:


> I got my gift from JimmyDeansRetartedCousin today. It's a flash drive with some pretty cool stuff on it. It has the audio book The Power of Now by Ekhart Tolle. It also has the movies All the Pretty Horses, Food Inc., Toy Story 3, and an episode of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia and it has music from Crowded House, Fionn Regan, City and Colour, Pearl Jam and The National. It's really cool! I can't wait to listen to and watch it all. Thanks!


Glad you liked it centrigal!:yes

And thanks for making the thread David1976, It was a great idea!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

i got a note telling me to claim a package @ the post office... I`ve got a feeling this might be it! Cant wait!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

um..... now, you know me - I'm not one to complain, but I didn't get anything either and I have no idea who my SS is? 

look everyone, it's okay, really. please, all of you, dry your pretty eyes. I'm no stranger to doing without. 

Just send your (cash only) donations to heidineedsanewpairofshoes.com. Thanks!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

leonardess said:


> um..... now, you know me - I'm not one to complain, but I didn't get anything either and I have no idea who my SS is?
> 
> look everyone, it's okay, really. please, all of you, dry your pretty eyes. I'm no stranger to doing without.
> 
> Just send your (cash only) donations to heidineedsanewpairofshoes.com. Thanks!


Would you like me to find out who they are and make them listen to Kings Of Leon songs until they apologize?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Justin Bieber songs would be better for that. 



(only joking all you J-Bie fans. all one of you)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> ^ Justin Bieber songs would be better for that.
> 
> (only joking all you J-Bie fans. all one of you)


I recommend Barry Manilow for those who are truly deserving.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I like Barry Manilow.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> I like Barry Manilow.


He thinks you're great as well


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ be careful wee smartarse, or I will come over there, tie you up and make you wear his blazers. and then post pictures.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> ^ be careful wee smartarse, or I will come over there,* tie you up* and make you wear his blazers. and then post pictures.


:eek I'm likin the tie-sy upsy bit!!!!! :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ figures, freak. 


(me too!)


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are some awesome gifts  I especially like the thumb drive idea. I still remember what I got from last year and sent, I love it! I'll have to do SS this year since I missed the 2010 one


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

My secret santa was the best! I got a huge package from "complex". I got a harley davidson teddy bear(I didnt know bikers had them), an original medieval-looking bracelet and an awsome hat! I just lost my old one and we`ve got a foot of snow here so that`s just what i needed! THANKS YOUR THE BEST <3!!!!!

Also check out the awsome eco-friendly packaging material! Now I`ll have a ton of plastic bags I can use(last pic).

http://img524.imageshack.us/i/p1190579.jpg
http://img836.imageshack.us/i/p1190580n.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/i/p1190581.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/i/p1190582.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/i/p1190583j.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/i/p1190584.jpg
http://img525.imageshack.us/i/p1190585.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/i/p1190586.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/i/p1190587h.jpg
http://www.bildites.lv/images/bwiakybo88pszjvao9pt.jpg

Someone help me make the pics into thumbnails :/


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Looks like it was worth the wait... great stuff! 



alex911 said:


> My secret santa was the best! I got a huge package from "complex". I got a harley davidson teddy bear(I didnt know bikers had them), an original medieval-looking bracelet and an awsome hat! I just lost my old one and we`ve got a foot of snow here so that`s just what i needed! THANKS YOUR THE BEST <3!!!!!
> 
> Also check out the awsome eco-friendly packaging material! Now I`ll have a ton of plastic bags I can use(last pic).


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Your Santa was Contented Squid.
I'm very upset that three people felt the need to not send anything. The worst part is that you did not end up getting anything but they did... not happy..


leonardess said:


> um..... now, you know me - I'm not one to complain, but I didn't get anything either and I have no idea who my SS is?
> 
> look everyone, it's okay, really. please, all of you, dry your pretty eyes. I'm no stranger to doing without.
> 
> Just send your (cash only) donations to heidineedsanewpairofshoes.com. Thanks!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Okey update: there also was a xmas card on the package(did notice because it was under the return address label on the outside of the package). Its got an awsome stickered "alexander" on it and a self drawn christmas tree. I`ll post a pic if i can get my camera to work again 

By the way: did you guys know that the first christmas tree originated from Latvia?! Although the Estonians(our neighbour country) still argue with us where was the first tree put up. Apparantley, the first 2 trees got put up at the same year in 2 different places!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

David1976 said:


> Your Santa was Contented Squid.
> I'm very upset that three people felt the need to not send anything. The worst part is that you did not end up getting anything but they did... not happy..


oh it's okay, no biggie. these things happen.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah I know... unfortunately I personalize these things.. thinking everyone is thinking how poorly a Secret Santa I ran because of this.. and not just blame those other people that choose not to participate after signing up... ahhh Social anxiety...



leonardess said:


> oh it's okay, no biggie. these things happen.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ oh no, now, other people's choices have nothing to do with you! you did a fine job, and frankly it's more than I would take on.


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

David1976 said:


> Yeah I know... unfortunately I personalize these things.. thinking everyone is thinking how poorly a Secret Santa I ran because of this.. and not just blame those other people that choose not to participate after signing up... ahhh Social anxiety...


This is my first ever gifting to previously unknown people event and I thought it was awsome! Waiting all this time for something and buying, wraping and mailing gifts is awsome!I really hope Secret Santa will be held next year! 

Ohh and we could make a list of volunteers who`dd send out something to the people that didnt receive anything! I`dd be willing to send something(maybe not as big of a gift as I sent my SS) to all the people that didnt get they`re stuff this year. So umm sign me up if you choose to do this and I`ll go look for something cool!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks.. I appreciate that... 



leonardess said:


> ^ oh no, now, other people's choices have nothing to do with you! you did a fine job, and frankly it's more than I would take on.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea... I did have someone do this last year... if I can get another person to volunteer for this year I can do it...
I will definitely try and set up that list for the next Secret Santa.



alex911 said:


> This is my first ever gifting to previously unknown people event and I thought it was awsome! Waiting all this time for something and buying, wraping and mailing gifts is awsome!I really hope Secret Santa will be held next year!
> 
> Ohh and we could make a list of volunteers who`dd send out something to the people that didnt receive anything! I`dd be willing to send something(maybe not as big of a gift as I sent my SS) to all the people that didnt get they`re stuff this year. So umm sign me up if you choose to do this and I`ll go look for something cool!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Or, since I didnt really get to fully enjoy the gift of giving this year(no responce form recipient), I suggest making a secret valantine`s event. I`dd organise it myself but I dont know many people on the forum and im not that trusted here yet ;( I know david prob. has enough organising with that once-a-year secret santa thing so we could use some volunteers. Only thing is that I dont want people to think these events happen to often, that way decresing the popularity of the original event.


Give me some feedback guys!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Give it a shot.. no matter what kind of response you get.. it is still fun to do...



alex911 said:


> Or, since I didnt really get to fully enjoy the gift of giving this year(no responce form recipient), I suggest making a secret valantine`s event. I`dd organise it myself but I dont know many people on the forum and im not that trusted here yet ;( I know david prob. has enough organising with that once-a-year secret santa thing so we could use some volunteers. Only thing is that I dont want people to think these events happen to often, that way decresing the popularity of the original event.
> 
> Give me some feedback guys!


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/secret-valantine-contest-112286/

Done!

Now if you have any recommendations about the text I wrote or the contest, tell me please!


----------



## Mellowchicken (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh god, I sent it a bit late, so I apoligise if it ends up arriving like ages after, I've been very busy with school, and the lack of transport has been a major pain in the neck, especially the last minute christmas shopping......Got my present, and I love it(sending the picture later ) and again I apoligise


----------

